# cosc exam



## DOVERRED (Jul 30, 2010)

i passssssss!!!!!!!!!  what a relief!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!  What did you think of it?  I am doing the practicum and taking the exam in November.  Did you use the orthopedic coding companion?


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 30, 2010)

it was very hard!  and yes i had both companion books... manage your time well..this test is relentless!!


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 30, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 30, 2010)

DOVERRED said:


> it was very hard!  and yes i had both companion books... manage your time well..this test is relentless!!



This may sound stupid, but:  *There are two companion books??*


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 30, 2010)

yes one for spine and upper extemities and one for lower exremities!


----------



## astephens (Jul 30, 2010)

*test*

congratulations! this is indeed a very difficult test


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## astephens (Aug 4, 2010)

*test*

I will be taking the test my second chance in october, how did you prepare for the spine cases?


----------



## CatheB (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! I will be taking the exam Aug 28th, and I am very nervous!


----------



## DOVERRED (Aug 6, 2010)

good luck to everyone!  angelica , your question about spines, i code for a hospital thats does alot of spinal surgeries..so i pretty much had very little problems with spines...i just bought a book called orthopaedic operative note coder by margie scalley vaught and it a excellent book and wish i had it before my test...go to  decision health web page and you will find it there...my best advice would be pay attention to the dx codes and mange your time well..as you know this test is relentless from start to finish!


----------

